
Tim Cook says Facebook should have regulated itself, but it’s too late now - onewhonknocks
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/28/17172212/apple-facebook-revolution-tim-cook-interview-privacy-data-mark-zuckerberg
======
onewhonknocks
Swisher posed a question for Cook: What would he do if he were Facebook CEO
Mark Zuckerberg? His answer: “I wouldn’t be in this situation.”

You are a savage, Tim, and I mean that in the most flattering possible way.

~~~
djekkanrk
I know right! That had me smirk uncontrollably.

------
grzm
Earlier discussion (over 30 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700403)

